# WindOH



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I think that's nice, practical too. Plus you saved the cost of the glass.
Bill


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

whiskers said:


> Well, I think that's nice, practical too. Plus you saved the cost of the glass.
> Bill


Thanks! The girls seem to enjoy it so far.


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

What a great idea! What type of silicone adhesive did you use? What is the distance glass-to-glass? I have all fixed pane or casement type double glazed windows that limit opportunities for inside observation hives, but this design gives me some additional possibilities.
Rich


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

RichM said:


> What a great idea! What type of silicone adhesive did you use? What is the distance glass-to-glass? I have all fixed pane or casement type double glazed windows that limit opportunities for inside observation hives, but this design gives me some additional possibilities.
> Rich


Thanks! It's right between 4 3/8 and 4 1/2 from glass to wood. The back is an insulated wooden door. The silicone is regular old 100% clear silicone adhesive. I gave it plenty of time to cure before introducing them.
If your windows don't tilt down, you'll have to figure out a good way to hold it against the glass while it cures. It's actually pretty light weight. If you screwed braces to the inside that went all the way to the ground, that should work. If it shifts a little before curing, just cut away the excess silicone smeared on the glass. If it cures tilted slightly, that's no big deal for the bees because the level still works with the window axis. However, it's going to look wonky from the inside with such a perfect, right angled frame.


----------

